# Newtown



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

All focus on the shooting has been on the AR-15. Apparently, he did not even use it and the media finally had to adknowledge it.

http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/50208495#50208495


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Unfortunately they'll use whatever tactics is necessary to dupe the general population.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Even with the acknowledgement the hounds have already been turned loose and they aint gonna stop till they draw blood!! Selective release and focus I am sure!!

Good to see ya Bar-d


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I watched the link and one of the things that stood out to me was the newsman calling the AR an assult rifle style weapon. When are people going to learn for one thing that AR doesnt stand for assult rifle and that guns are not weapons until they are put in the hands of someone who intends to do harm to another.

Even after the fact that no rifle was used in the shooting is acknowledged they(fed govt) will continue to make and pass new gun control laws.

Vote for your rights or the government will tell you what your rights are.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that was stated during the original investigation and then buried ( the AR was found in the car), I'm very surprised this info was allowed to be released...........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This will be debated for a very long time and the "investigators" appointed by law enforcement will muddy it up long enough to really kill any truth that needs to come out.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Beaver trapper, a gun is a weapon just as much as any other tool used to cause harm. The difference is that knives, guns, and bows are weapons all the time. These same morons that are trying to take our rights gave me and many others pistols, m4s, and a boat load of ammo and said go to Iraq and Afghanistan and do what you have to to wins the hearts and minds of the people. These politicians that armed me to save their sorry backsides now want to disarm me and better yet threaten my pay in February, yeah these idiots really have my vote! I digress very easily but what I'm saying is that a gun no matter the use will always be a weapon. But weapons don't commit crimes without a person choosing to use that as their tool. And anything can be used to harm others, people kill themselves and other with cars everyday and in higher amounts than guns why not take my trucks and motorcycle? Makes sense right!!!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

First let me say thank you for your service.

i get what you are saying but I dont agree,and I wont so please dont try, that a gun or my bow is a weapon until myself or someone else decides to use it as one. The rock in my front yard is a rock to any that see it,but if I told you that I killed my last chicken with it you would say its a weapon.

Bottom line is they want my guns any way they can take them. It doesnt matter what we think they are or are not,we keep voting morons in to office and the morons keep tryin to take things from us....I will not let my guns be taken...


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree that anything can be used as a weapon, my fist could be defined as a weapon. The reasoning that "assault" was put before any type of weapon is. Ecause the design and it's original use. Now, let's look back in history, rifled muzzle loaders were available to American while the government was still using smooth bore muskets essentially making the people more effective with their weapons than that of the military. Didn't take them then! America had 11000+ gun deaths in 2011 I believe, where many guns are owned privately. Mexico had 58000 gun deaths where they can't own guns, cartel? Yes! 58 Americans lost their lives in Baghdad in 2011 and everyone has a gun! Stats don't lie and there's a ton more things that kill people every day but we don't think like liberals and that's what scares them so they don't want us toting guns because we may overthrow them like the constitution says.


----------

